# Welche JSF Implementation ist am besten für mich geeignet ?



## oppi (7. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen ! 

Ich habe mich jetzt intensiver mit JSF mit Primefaces und Openfaces auseinandergesetzt. Doch ich kann mich für keine wirklich entscheiden  Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Wichtig für mich sind einfaches AJAX, Charts, evtl PDF/Druckfunktion

Gruß


----------



## tagedieb (7. Mrz 2012)

Ich habe mit PrimeFaces und ICEfaces schon gearbeitet und hab mit beiden gute Erfahrugnen gemacht.

Ich denke du solltest in Deinem Fall vergleichen ob die Charts, die Du benötigst, vom Anbieter unterstützt wird.


----------



## oppi (7. Mrz 2012)

nun in sachen charts brauch ich eigentlich nur balken, kuchen und liniendiagramme. Interaktive charts wäre super, am besten mit ajax


----------



## askk (7. Mrz 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach führt im Moment kein Weg an PrimeFaces vorbei. Habe aber bis jetzt ansonsten nur RichFaces und IceFaces ausprobiert, wobei IceFaces ja sowieso den alten 2.2 Source von PrimeFaces kopiert haben. Kam übrigens vorgestern der 3.2 RC1 raus.


----------

